
Hierarchies are the wheel we’re happy to re-invent over and over and over again - bobm_kite9
https://riskfirst.org/complexity/Hierarchies
======
gameface
I’ve always found the desktop hierarchy to make a lot of sense - windows,
files, directories.

Individual programs within that system may not always continue the abstraction
I guess

------
bobm_kite9
Hierarchies are just a sub-case if directed graphs, which computers handle
through pointers (Easily)

